# Dear Mags is losing her Dad.



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mags and I have been in contact and her father is at the end of his life. She would like your prayers for her and her family in this transition. Her Dad is 94 and has lived a long wonderful life, but it is never easy. Please send prayers for Mags and her family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. It is hard no matter how long and wonderful their life was. Sending prayers to Mags and her family and want her to know I am thinking of her.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Mags!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mags,

No matter the age, losing a parent is a devastating loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know - she will be in my prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. It is tough at any age.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this, Mags. Sending you and your family love and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: oh Mags I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - I'm so very sorry. Sending prayers, love and hugs. You were very lucky to have your dad in your life so long, but it's never long enough. :grouphug: Thank you for letting us know, Sherry.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

:crying: Oh Mags, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. We will be praying for you guys. Big hugs dear friend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers & love to you & your family, Mags. My heart-felt sympathies to each of you. What a beautiful life he has had for such an extended time---so many memories to have & to hold on to.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Mags, so sorry to hear you are going through this. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mags Dad passed during the early morning hours.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just heartbreaking. I pray for eternal peace for her Dad, and for the comfort of Gods amazing strength and grace to surround Mags and her family during this time. Mags if you are reading this, we are here for you sweet friend.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Mags...just seeing this.
I am so very sorry that you lost your dear dad.
I hope that you and he were surrounded by lots of family and lots of love.
Cherish the memories that you and he had ...they will comfort you.
Big big hugs to you and Prayers of peace for you and your family.
I'm very sorry:crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope that Mags won't mind that I'm sharing this but this is what she wrote on her FB wall this morning after her dad passed. She also posted a wonderful photo of him on board a boat. I found it so touching and comforting:

Dad will forever sail in our hearts. 2/24/2017. 

Sometime at eve, when the tide is low,
I shall slip my moorings and sail away,
With no response to a friendly hail,
In the silent hush of the twilight pale,
When the night stoops down to embrace the day
And the voices call in the water’s flow.


Sometime at eve when the tide Is low,
I shall slip my moorings and sail away
Through the purple shadows that darkly trail
O’er the ebbing tide of the unknown sea,
And a ripple of waters to tell the tale
Of a lonely voyager, sailing away
To mystic isles, where at anchor lay
The craft of those who have sailed before
O’er the unknown sea to the unknown shore.


A few who have watched me sail away
Will miss my craft from the busy bay;
Some friendly barques that were anchored near,
Some loving souls that my heart held dear,
In silent sorrow will drop a tear;
But I shall have peacefully furled my sail
In mooring sheltered from storm and gale
And greeting the friends who have sailed before
O’er the unknown sea to the unknown shore.


Our deepest sympathies, Mags. We love you. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags I am so sorry for the passing of your father. I know that it is really difficult right now, but I hope that your heart heals.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the passing of your dear Dad. How fortunate you were to have him for so many years, but it's still hard to lose a parent.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. It is always hard to say goodbye to a parent. I lost mom seven years ago, so it was hard because now both are gone. Dad lived a wonderful healthy long life 94 1/2 years old! Up until last Friday, he was fine. He had a UTI that no one was aware of and he became septic. We almost thought he was going to beat it. Even the doctor said this would have taken out a much younger person, but your father is a tough one. In the end, he was too weak to fight it. Dad was from Holland and an avid sailor; hence the posting of the poem.

The baby is me  - a very, very long time ago!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ugh, another sideways pic.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter will fix it!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mags, I am so sorry for your loss of your Dad. He sounds like one tough cookie. You must have so many happy memories.

My Dad loves to sail too, and has always liked this poem by Henry Van ****.

I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze 
and starts for the blue ocean. 
She is an object of beauty and strength, 
and I stand and watch until at last she hangs 
like a speck of white cloud 
just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. 
Then someone at my side says, 
" There she goes! " 
Gone where? 
Gone from my sight . . . that is all. 
She is just as large in mast and hull and spar 
as she was when she left my side 
and just as able to bear her load of living freight 
to the place of destination. 
Her diminished size is in me, not in her. 
And just at the moment 
when someone at my side says, 
" There she goes! " 
there are other eyes watching her coming . . . 
and other voices ready to take up the glad shout . . . 
" Here she comes! "


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Mags. He looks like he was having a wonderful time right to the end. You are so lucky that you have had him for so many years. It's so hard to lose them no matter how old they are. May he rest in peace. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Mags, I am so sorry for your loss of your Dad. He sounds like one tough cookie. You must have so many happy memories.
> 
> My Dad loves to sail too, and has always liked this poem by Henry Van ****.
> 
> ...


Kathleen - thank you for sharing this. So beautiful as well as the poem Mags had. Just puts life and love in perspective.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I am sorry for the loss of your beloved father. He was so blessed to have you as her daughter.

I, too, loved the poem on your FB page ... and, also the one Kathleen shared here on SM.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags

It sounds like he had a wonderful life. Here is your picture rotated:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags I'm so sorry. Your dad was very handsome, he has such a kind face, just like you:wub: it's hard losing a parent, you were so blessed to have him so many years,


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Mags :'( Those pictures are so precious. I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, I am so very sorry. I know how difficult this is and we are never ready to say good-bye. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just have to say too how very precious that photo is of you & your dad---you still are recognizable as in that small baby's face! The love of a father & a daughter is something only God could give---so very, very special. I trust you will find comfort as your remember all of your times as "father & child"---because you will always have that special place in your heart reserved for only him.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Father. Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Mags,
> 
> No matter the age, losing a parent is a devastating loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


That's so true,I'm so sorry..keep us posted..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing.



Kathleen said:


> Mags, I am so sorry for your loss of your Dad. He sounds like one tough cookie. You must have so many happy memories.
> 
> My Dad loves to sail too, and has always liked this poem by Henry Van ****.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know. I have always loved that picture. My dad and I had a special bond. 



edelweiss said:


> I just have to say too how very precious that photo is of you & your dad---you still are recognizable as in that small baby's face! The love of a father & a daughter is something only God could give---so very, very special. I trust you will find comfort as your remember all of your times as "father & child"---because you will always have that special place in your heart reserved for only him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Mags, the love is so obvious. I'm so very sorry for your loss and I just loved the poem! The sea is always at the core of us Dutch people, I guess when you're surrounded by water...I'm happy he lived such a long happy life, and I know you will miss him dearly. Hugs & Prayers for you always.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry your dad passed..Sounds like you had such love from your parents.
I lost my mom 3½ years ago and I miss her every day..


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Mags, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. I remember you posting photos of him looking so handsome all dressed up for some special occasion. It must have been a terrible shock to find out that he wasn't well. My heart goes out to you and your family. I love the poem and photo of him holding you. Look at the big smile on his face, you can't see all his face but he's beaming with pride.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. In many ways I know what you are going through. I will add you to my prayers.


----------

